# LEGO Ideas Cybertruck gains 10,000 supporters



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

‪Great news! The LEGO Ideas Cybertruck has received over 10,000 supporters which means it gains a possible green light from the company.

LEGO ideas is a company run site that allows for MOC (my own creation) ‬submissions for possible future kits where people can vote on their favourite ideas. Once a MOC gains 10,000 supporters LEGO can review the submission for possible consideration as an official LEGO kit. A few recent LEGO Ideas winners are the Apollo Saturn V kit and the recently announced International Space Station


----------

